# conquest 4 speeds



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

*speed*

Draw Length-28"
Arrow Weight-300 total grains
60lb.

286fps


----------



## ralph85 (Aug 2, 2007)

That is sort of disappointing. I had a Flatliner about 15 years ago with the same specs as above (60#, 28", 5 gpp) that was shooting 288 fps. I just bought a Conquest 3 and the cam feels a lot more aggressive and i was hoping for a little more speed. Oh well.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

if u want speed get a prestige 64 lbs 27.5 inch draw 309fps with 340grain arrow


----------



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

*Speed*

I was hoping for a touch more speed with my C4. (286)
However, this bow is so accurate and fits me so well that
I am thoroughly thrilled with its performance.

I bought a prestige to hunt with and while it is faster, the C4 is remarkably more accurate in these hands.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 7, 2005)

i bought a C4 just three days ago and i think its absolutely magic. i had a conquest 3 before, but this C4 beats it hands down. even if the only major difference is the hand grip.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a conquest light which should shoot the same. It is 56#, 29.5" draw, 360 grain arrow, and getting 280 fps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a C3, C4, and a prestige. The prestige is my favorite. At IBO legal with 27" draw and 52lbs, it shoots 286 fps. It aims better than either of my conquests.

My C4 with 27" draw and 54lbs shot 285 fps but it was a little under 5 gr/lb.

I was really afraid to get the prestige because of the short brace height-6" and the shorter length of the bow as compared to my C4. I'm shooting better scores indoors on Vegas than I ever did with my C4. I love it!


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

i own a apex 7 and a prestige i love the prestige will never give it up just cant pry it out of my hands it will shoot as good or better than any target bow out there plus its short enough to hunt with and has balls of speed


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

c4 32 inch draw, max cam, 351 grain fatboy= 330 fps.:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

60# c4 29.5" draw 316 grain arrow getting 286 fps.At 5 grains I was getting 292 with the same set up .


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

anybody with a 26.5 to 27 inch DL


----------



## sleppytrucker (Oct 14, 2007)

28" draw 68lbs arrow wght. 397 grains 272 fps on my conquest 4 i too was alittle depressed but fixing to drop arrow wgt to be able drop draw wght and still get 280 fps thats all i want. the bow is a tack driver just takes the hammer alittle while to get there.


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

jim j said:


> anybody with a 26.5 to 27 inch DL


at 5g you can get 278-282 fps with 27 ffr cam


----------

